# [RETIRED] Freeware List



## S_Doherty

Well, here it is...the first (I think) unofficial freeware alternatives list on this forum....in here you will NOT find any illegal software, cracks, serials, cd/dvd copying tools...if anyone has any other freeware programs that they would like to add...feel free   Enjoy....

Network Tools:

Ethereal Protocol Analyzer - http://www.ethereal.com/
RealVNC - http://www.realvnc.com/
TightVNC - http://www.tightvnc.org/
NetMeter - http://readerror.gmxhome.de/
NetProfiles - http://netprofiles.danielmilner.com/
NMap - http://www.insecure.org/nmap/
Ntop - http://www.ntop.org
PingPlotter - http://www.pingplotter.com
PuTTY - http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty
RAS Graph & Stats - http://forum.flashfxp.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2400
UltraVNC - http://ultravnc.sourceforge.net/
WinSCP - http://www.winscp.com/
CMDTime NTP Utility - http://www.softshape.com/download/

Anti-Virus:
AntiVir - http://www.free-av.com/
Avast - http://www.avast.com/i_idt_1018.html
AVG - http://www.grisoft.com/


Anti Spyware:
Ad-aware - http://www.lavasoft.de/software/adaware/
Bazooka - http://www.kephyr.com/spywarescanner/index.html
SpyBot Search & Destroy - http://spybot.safer-networking.de/
SpywareBlaster - http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html
SpywareGuard – (free online site) http://spywareguard.com/

Defrag Software:
DIRMS & Buzzsaw - http://www.dirms.com/
OpenVMS - http://www.execsoft.com/freeware/freeware.asp
File repair and recovery:
PC Inspector File Recovery - http://www.pcinspector.de/file_recovery/UK/welcome.htm

FTP Clients:
Filezilla! - http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla
miFiles - http://www.simdata.com.au/mifiles.html
SmartFTP - http://www.smartftp.com/

FTP Servers:
FileZilla - http://filezilla.sourceforge.net/
Golden FTP Server - http://www.goldenftpserver.com
GuildFTPD - http://www.totalshareware.com/asp/detail_v...pplication=8334
Quick 'n Easy FTP Server - http://www.pablovandermeer.nl/ftp_server.html
SlimFTPd - http://www.whitsoftdev.com/slimftpd
WarFTPD - http://www.jgaa.com/

Office Suite:
602PC Suite free edition - http://www.software602.com/products/pcs/download.html
AbiWord - http://www.abiword.com/
OpenOffice.org - http://www.openoffice.org/

Partition Managers:
Partition Resizer - http://zeleps.com/
Ranish Partition Manager - http://www.ranish.com/part/
TestDisk - http://www.cgsecurity.org/index.html?testdisk.html

Pop-up Blockers:
Google Toolbar - http://www.google.com/
NoAds - http://www.southbaypc.com/NoAds/
PopUp Stopper - http://www.panicware.com/product_psfree.html
Privoxy - http://www.privoxy.org/
Proxomitron - http://www.proxomitron.info/

System Information and monitoring:
CPU-Z - http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php
Everest - http://www.lavalys.com/products/overview.p...ang=en&pageid=1
Gkrellm - http://bill.nalens.com/
Motherboard monitor - http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=311
Sysmetrix - http://www.xymantix.com
WCPUID - http://hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA002374/src/download.html

Web browsers:
Firefox - http://www.getfirefox.com
Opera – www.opera.com
K-Meleon - http://kmeleon.sourceforge.net/
Mozilla - http://www.mozilla.org/
Netscape - http://channels.netscape.com/ns/browsers/default.jsp

General Utilities And Other Applications:
AppRocket - http://www.candylabs.com/approcket/
Celestia - http://www.shatters.net/celestia
CCleaner - http://www.ccleaner.com
Cygwin - http://www.cygwin.com
Dirkey - http://www.protonfx.com/dirkey/
EditPad Lite - http://www.editpadpro.com/editpadlite.html
HTTrack - http://www.httrack.com/
Inno Setup - http://www.jrsoftware.org/isinfo.php
Memtest-86 - http://www.memtest86.com
MWSnap - http://www.mirekw.com/winfreeware/mwsnap.html
NetTime - http://nettime.sourceforge.net
Nullsoft Installer - http://www.nullsoft.com/free/nsis
png2ico - http://winterdrache.de/freeware/png2ico
Stickies - http://finiteloop.org/~btaylor/software/stickies/
Vim - http://vim.sourceforge.net


----------



## S_Doherty

Has anyone found this useful?


----------



## Jas420221

For N00bs it sure is. Most of this stuff, I would think, people already know about. Nice post!!


----------



## b3n

You should have a 'Media Players' list there. Nice list BTW


----------



## Verrona

N also Firewalls, there r a few posts bout Firewalls.


----------



## dlaery

I found it useful.

Thanks!


----------



## red onion

*More freeware*

Easyoffice-http://www.e-press.com/ 

System Information-http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html 
Graphics Viewing-www.irfanview.com/ 
Paint Replacement-http://www.eecs.wsu.edu/paint.net/ 
Photoshop Replacement-www.gimp.org/ 
PDF Creator-http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/ 
Firewall-http://smb.sygate.com/products/spf_standard.htm 
File Zipper-www.zipgenius.it/ 
CD Ripper/Music Format Converter-www.dbpoweramp.com/ 
Wallpaper Changer-http://www.kanasolution.cjb.net/ 
MP3 Player-http://quinnware.com/


----------



## S_Doherty

Thanks red onion those are some more useful tools in todays computer world...think i'll check out the wallpaperchanger


----------



## red onion

S_Doherty said:
			
		

> Thanks red onion those are some more useful tools in todays computer world...think i'll check out the wallpaperchanger


Glad I could help. Kanasolution's products are very good stuff; I use their MD5 checker, and character map as well.


----------



## Verrona

Thats wot we like 2 c, some good old fashioned helping.


----------



## bard

Here's a site where you can see a quick description of ZipCentral, the zip utility I use. There is also, of course, a download link.

http://www.webmasterfree.com/zipcentral.html


----------



## Eiremax

HijackThis! www.spychecker.com/program/hijackthis.html

HijackThis is a tool, that lists all installed browser add-on, buttons, startup items and allows you to inspect, and optionally remove selected items. The program can create a backup of your original settings and also ignore selected items. Additional features include a simple list of all startup items, default start page, online updates and more. Intended for advanced users.


----------



## pc club guy

*Here are some more*

here are some of the free stuff i find useful on my laptop

Mp3 stream recorder-Station Ripper  (get ver. 1.13 don't get ver. 2...)
Alarm Clock-Alarm Clock ver .1.1
Dictionary-IFinger ver. 2.1--Merriam Webster's
music convertor-CDex
(this is the best utility I have) it Shuts down my pc; suspends, stand by, disconnets from internet connection, executus a program; it has a timer and a processor meter to execute the chosen commands---RS Somnifero--its great!!

All of these programs are free and have been very useful to me, if you find newer versions of the IFinger or the RS Somnifero be sure to post it--thanks


----------



## OS Dragon

Does anyone know where I can get hold of Microsoft Image Composer, Version 1.5?


----------



## Geoff

www.download.com  <<---- Lots of free stuff and trials there


----------



## ke_742

Wads a great freeware to view dvds Movie clips And Everything related to that? and video


----------



## Switch

One that I just found today that has a lot of useful tools is OpenCD.

http://theopencd.sunsite.dk/

I needed to make a pdf, and was not about to pay Adobe $400 to do it 

Besides a free pdf creator, there are a lot of other useful tools in there.

I love anything free and open source,..I wonder why Microsoft hates open source so much,..lol


----------



## ZER0X

http://www.atomkey.com/freeware/

Well theres a heap of Freeware Progy's


----------



## SlothX311

www.foobar2000.org


----------



## irsmart

There is some more freeware that I am not sure about licenses or anything but it is at www.freebyte.com
I downloaded some stuff from there.


----------



## irsmart

Also, go to http://www.sommestad.com/lm.htm and scroll down to the bottom. There is a list of freeware/shareware/trial programs there.


----------



## dave597

Try http://www.gamershell.com/download_demo.shtml for full free games. Search the page for 'full'. America's Army, Grand Theft Auto, some other good ones hosted on fast free servers. Just make sure you select the closest one! Happy Gaming! [500]


----------



## Greenheadhunter

This has been very helpful.


----------



## anthonyrstanley

ugh ugh Armor2net isn't free butttt could be eheheheheheheh download armor2net


----------



## stalex111

I just copy pasted it, you never know when some sources of sites can be useful...
Thanks S_Doherty!


----------



## irsmart

Hey, can anyone find anything SIMILAR to microsoft access. I have powerpoint in openoffice.org, but I cannot find anything even slightyl similar to Access for free.


----------



## NLAlston

S_Doherty said:
			
		

> Has anyone found this useful?



I did, indeed.  In fact, I downloaded a _few _ of the programs, and want to thank you for taking the time to compile & share such a listing.  I would like to ask a question, though:  Do you (or anyone) know if there's such a thing as a freeware Universal Boot Disk program?  If so, _*PLEASE*_ direct me.


----------



## Blue

Free spell checker for IE and other browsers, also works for MSN.

http://www.iespell.com/


----------



## shaidi

An amazing Antispyware called MICROSOFT ANTISPYWARE. The program can be located on my site Download section. www.mastercpu.net

download it and u wont regrat it.

peace


----------



## Dunedain

shaidi said:
			
		

> An amazing Antispyware called MICROSOFT ANTISPYWARE. The program can be located on my site Download section. www.mastercpu.net
> 
> download it and u wont regrat it.
> 
> peace



Why not just download it from the microsoft site?


----------



## solitary110

*hmmm very good softwares thanks for sharing*


----------



## cidViscous

*mas y mas y mas...*

i saw somebody stuck the gimp up there.  but there's a ton of good stuff out there for free.  nullsoft makes winamp.  bellsmind has an online tone generator that's free to use.  google and yahoo offer free downloads to enhance their services (gmail notifier, desktop search, browser add-ons).  openoffice makes a free office suite program.  

also, check out sourceforge for a lot of free and open source stuff.  

there's a million more great free (or low cost) programs--open and otherwise.  oh, yeah, analog x makes a lot of cool little proggies distributed for free.  

--cid

http://cidviscous.blogspot.com


----------



## 20gig

cool man good psts


----------



## evilxp2800

Nice list of utils


----------



## oakhg

wow, what a nice post have we here!


----------



## Bunchofstuff

heres some - 
*speedfan* cpu monitoring - http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php
*Everest* System Info and Cpu/Overclock info - http://www.lavalys.com/


----------



## pcmagic

Virus Scanners

1) AVG 6.0 Anti-Virus (
AVG Resident Protection 
AVG e-mail Scanner 
AVG On-Demand Scanner 
Basic Scheduled Tests 
Free Virus Database Updates 
Automatic Update feature 
Easy-To-Use Interface 
Automatic Healing of infected files 
AVG Virus Vault for safe handling of infected files )

AVG's Website


2) Mcafee Online VS (FreeScan searches for viruses, including the latest known "in the wild" viruses, and displays a detailed list of any infected files.)

Mcafee's Online Virus Scan

3) Avast! Antivirus-- (is a nice free antivirus program. You need a registration key, after like 60 days, but all you have to do is go to their website and get a free one. Free for home use.)

Avast's Website

-------------------------------------------------------
Trojan/Spyware Removers

4) Spybot Search & Destroy (Spybot - Search & Destroy can detect and remove spyware of different kinds from your computer)

Spybots website or Spybots Secondary Website


5 Ad-Aware (
With its ability to comprehensively scan your memory, registry, hard, removable and optical drives for known datamining, aggressive advertising, and tracking components, Ad-aware will provide the user with the confidence to surf the Internet knowing that their privacy will remain intact. Let Ad-aware protect your privacy.
)

Ad-aware's website


6) SpywareBlaster (SpywareBlaster doesn't scan and clean for spyware - it prevents it from ever being installed.....SpywareBlaster also provides the exclusive System Snapshot! - Take a snapshot of your computer in its clean state, and use System Snapshot later to revert many changes made by spyware and browser hijackers!

Spyware Blasters Website

7) Spy Sweeper(“Spy Sweeper is the most effective standalone tool for detecting, removing and blocking spyware.”)

Spy Sweepers Website

---------------------------------------------------------
Firewalls

 Sygate Personal Firewall (FREE for personal use, Sygate Personal Firewall 5.x provides best of breed security in a user friendly interface, protecting your PC from hackers, trojans and DoS attacks. New features include full-ICS support, protocol driver level protection, enhanced logging, and more. Sygate Personal Firewall is the first FREE personal firewall to offer protection from malicious code intrusions, keeping the information on your PC safe and private. For multiple seat licenses or advanced users, our Award-winning Sygate Personal Firewall Pro is strongly recommended with licenses starting at $39.95.)

Sygate's Website

9) Zone Alarm (The award-winning personal firewall blocks dangerous Internet threats, guarding your PC from many of the tactics used by hackers and data thieves)

Zone Alarms Website

--------------------------------------------------------
Web Browsers

10) Mozilla (pop-up blocker built in, tabbed browsing, html editor, email client..exct)

Mozilla's Website


11) Opera (
great speed 
high security 
tabbed browsing 
flexible pop-up blocker 
effective spam filter 
available in 20 languages )

Opera's Website

--------------------------------------------------------
Pop-up Blockers

12) Google Toolbar (•  Search the web with Google from any site  
•  Eliminate pop-up ads  
•  Fill in forms with one click  
•  Highlight search terms on a page  
)

Google's Toolbar

---------------------------------------------------------
Others

13) Pc Pit Stop (Online Virus scan, and PC Pitstop runs diagnostics on your PC to identify things that might help improve performance.)

Pc Pit Stop's Website
--------------------------------------------------------

Free Download Centers

These are all free download centers where you can go and browse catagories about software that are all free, some like download.com have some where they give you a trial for how ever many days, I would prevent downloading those because the trial period is usually 30 days or less which sucks .

14)Download.com (most famous download center)

-Download.com

15)Web Attack -- (Looking for freeware and shareware? WebAttack.com features the latest downloads. Its inventory is updated daily with many selections that are hard to find elsewhere.) **taken from techtv**

Webattack

16)Source Forge -- (Open source website, everything is free here)

Sourceforge

17)No Nags --(Tired of software that doesn't work? The guys at Nonags bring you a large collection of 32-bit Windows software that has no disabled features, nags, time limits, or other tricks.)

Nonags

1Softpedia-- (Free program downloads)

Softpedia's Website

19)Majorgeeks-- (Program Downloads)

Majorgeeks Website

Easyoffice-http://www.e-press.com/ 
System Information-http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html 
Graphics Viewing-www.irfanview.com/ 
Paint Replacement-http://www.eecs.wsu.edu/paint.net/ 
Photoshop Replacement-www.gimp.org/ 
PDF Creator-http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/ 
Firewall-http://smb.sygate.com/products/spf_standard.htm 
File Zipper-www.zipgenius.it/ 
CD Ripper/Music Format Converter-www.dbpoweramp.com/ 
Wallpaper Changer-http://www.kanasolution.cjb.net/ 
MP3 Player-http://quinnware.com/


----------



## matthewr2_1

Anyone thought of adding 7-Zip to the list?  7-zip.org


----------



## jbrown456

I have made a html version of S_Doherty's list at http://www.freewebs.com/freewarelist/Freeware.html


----------



## jbrown456

well, any comments?


----------



## whateverd

thanks buddy


----------



## Jeffro

Someone may have said this, but my most favorite ever web editing software is Notepad2!!!!! I could not live without out this because it features syntax highlighting.


----------



## Cromewell

I always liked Vi (unix text editor) and a windows version can be found here www.winvi.de/en/


----------



## sidthereal

how come nobody mentioned VLC media player?
its one of the ( if not the best) free media player out there.

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

also have u tried out the free version of executives disk defragmenter?
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=1207


----------



## dyserq

Its quite useful although many users would already know about several software


----------



## Rip_Uk

i thought it was pretty helpful


----------



## run4it

i din't feel like reading every page of this thing to see if it was already recommended yet, but, microsoft antispyware beta could be added to the list.


----------



## nostalgia

Very useful.Thanks.


----------



## age123

Firewall- www.zonealarm.com


----------



## alanuofm

jordanpardy1 said:
			
		

> It is a nice list, but I know about most of the stuff that is listed there.



hence the word "most"  that means you must have found something you didn't know.  therefore, this thread has served its purpose.


----------



## Bobi-p

Newbie here, found a lot of links that I didn't know about.  Thanks.


----------



## SAlexander

*Free&Easy Font Viewer*


----------



## dhaynes

If you want to get widgets like they have on Macs, use Konfabulator at www.konfabulator.com.


----------



## chriziane17

*free computer timer for shops*

check this out guys!!!

http://www.vaosoft.com

22/09/2005 CubControl Internet Cafe Software for free !

You can get full ClubControl Platinum 4.0 for free!
It is not a demo version, it is complete version, including:
• Fiscal accounts
• Full Internet control
• Absolute client computers security
• Unlimited client computer quantity
• No functional limitations 
• No hidden payments 
• Full technical support
• Free updates for one year 
All you have to do to get it is to place ten links to our site www.vaosoft.com on any internet forums and catalogs. Then, after you show us those links we will send you free ClubControl Platinum with unlimited key.


----------



## Apokarteron

iTunes 6
QuickTime 7


----------



## justin3

Is there any freeware for recovering deleted files, because I dont want to have to spend $70 to get some of my files back.


----------



## icemanjc

not likely, I use norton


----------



## OS Dragon

*Paint.NET*; for people who are tired of just Microsoft Paint 

Also:
*ImageForge*
*The Gimp*
*Brush Strokes*
*Pixia*
*ArtRage*
*PhotoPlus*

Oh...and a grahpics converter:
*Easy Graphics Converter*


----------



## Calibretto

PC Wizard 2005 - http://www.cpuid.org/pcwizard.php

you could put that in under System Information and Monitoring


----------



## kof2000

http://www.freewarehome.com/


----------



## stalled

mint


----------



## Rolen212

age123 said:
			
		

> Firewall- www.zonealarm.com



I definitely think this has to be the best virus scanner/firewall combo I've ever used, and I've been through a lot!

I also wanted to let you guys know about the best free browser that no one know's about.  It's NetCaptor found at www.netcaptor.com .  I love it and have been using it for years!

Here's a Spam Blocker I've used that seems to be doing pretty good: MailGuard http://www.download.com/MailGuard/3000-2382_4-10404709.html?tag=lst-0-1

Tom


----------



## Raditz

hahah! I already know some of those sites.  Those are probably best for the noobs that just started.


----------



## Mowimux

pop-up blocker:
clean my PC - http://www.registry-cleaner.net/index.htm?pb

NICE LIST!


----------



## elmarcorulz

Mowimux said:
			
		

> pop-up blocker:
> clean my PC - http://www.registry-cleaner.net/index.htm?pb
> 
> NICE LIST!


Looks good, has the same interface as Spybot - S&D. However, it isnt freeware, so shouldnt be here.


----------



## Injulen

If you add media players, I got a great one that plays DVDs as well as any music or video files. I use it exclusively . And it also streams video over a LAN. Also, it can be used on most Linux, and Windows and Mac.

VLC (Video Lan Client): http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

And also, I didn't see it in the list, but MS Antispyware is a great program too. 

Microsoft AntiSpyware (beta): http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/spyware/software/default.mspx


----------



## scuttle.vb

*File Splitter*

i think this is a pretty cool tool.the possibilties are huge.
http://www.dekabyte.com/filesplitter/

The File Splitter is a free Windows program that will split any file into pieces of any size and later combine the pieces to form the original file. This could prove useful in a number of situations: 

1.Suppose you need to transfer a file from one stand-alone computer to another. A floppy disk is often the only possible means for transferring the file, but if the file is larger than 1.44 megabytes, it won't fit on a single floppy. Simply split the file onto floppy disks, and then copy the pieces from the floppy disks to the other computer and easily reconstruct the original file. 


2.Many email systems place a limit on the size of an email message. What if you want to *email someone a file that is larger than the maximum size*? Split the file into pieces smaller than the limit and email the individual pieces. 


There are many other possibilities for using The File Splitter. I'm sure you can think of a situation where The File Splitter would be helpful.


----------



## gamerman4

Idk if this has already been said but...

Startup Manager- http://www.mlin.net/StartupCPL.shtml
it adds an app in your Control Panel to disable or delete startup programs. You can also make it add a program you want to startup when your PC boots. This shows all startup programs in the Startup start menu folder and also all the HKCU and HKLM RUN keys.

FlyakiteOSX
http://www.flyakiteosx.com/
This program will completely redecorate your PC to resemble a Mac. It also integrates with Objectdock so you can have the OSX toolbars that zoom. This is not an average skinning program, this changes almost everything about Windows XP. If you want some screenshots of my PC, here. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v351/draken138/sol.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v351/draken138/1d45b533.jpg


----------



## Dr Studly

some ppl might find these usefull:
for people with video iPods Videora iPod Converter
this feeware converts almost every video format to iPod video format (.mp4)

here is a tutitorial on how to convert DVDs to an iPod...

im sure alot of you people already know how to do this, but i'm sure some of you guys dont... just trying to help...

this is probably only usefull for people who have iPods


----------



## jbrown456

www.majorgeeks.com 

lots of great stuff there!


----------



## jbrown456

hey, how come there is no like big list, like freeware list 2 revised???????? adding all the 7 pages of stuff together to make one list that takes a whole page


----------



## helmie

www.winamp.com

Someone has prob posted that before, but i cant be bother searching lol


----------



## foxtrot

irfanview is useful sometimes http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## computermaineack

No one's posted this  yet: I found this before I aquired Dreamweaver....it has an interface very similar to Dreamweaver and is freeware. It's called NVU.http://www.nvu.com/. If you want to do some web page editing, def check it out.


----------



## AtinLango

Good Partition Manager GParted LiveCD


----------



## Christian Darrall

good image burner

http://www.softpedia.com/get/CD-DVD-Tools/Data-CD-DVD-Burning/BURNISO.shtml


----------



## Apokarteron

foobar2000 is a good free audio player, but only good because it reads ogg, flac, vobris, ape and all those unusual audio formats.
www.foobar2000.org


----------



## SFR

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> foobar2000 is a good free audio player, but only good because it reads ogg, flac, vobris, ape and all those unusual audio formats.
> www.foobar2000.org


 
already mentioned...

http://www.computerforum.com/showpost.php?p=53109&postcount=19


----------



## djf

*Freeware*

Thanks Sticky

I have recently bought a new machine and because I've used spywareblaster without any problems for a long time I downloaded the latest version and installed it.
Nortons Anti Virus kept telling me that I have a Hijack Tool virus after I installed spywareblaster and it wouldn't go away until I uninstalled spywarenlaster.

Anyone else had this problem?
David


----------



## New_compforum_user

The company Smallrockets has released a few of their games as abandonware(even giving out license keys to unlock the games, on the website).  All you have to do is go to http://www.smallrockets.com and download the demo file, then the license key(all this after registering with the site).  The reason they did this is because they couldn't get the games to run properly on Windows XP.  They should, however, run fine on ME.  If you have questions about the games that are abandonware, ask them on their message boards.  If you have problems with the abandonware games, tech support will not help you.  They no longer support the 4 or 5 games that they let you download.


----------



## gamerman4

I found this really interesting freeware prog that pretty much is Window Media Center without actually having MCE. Its called MediaPortal. It looks every bit as good as MCE and has pretty much all the features of it, even supports a remote control and is skinnable. If windows MCE can do it, you will be able to it with this.
http://www.team-mediaportal.com/


----------



## Vipernitrox

*Hitman Pro*
http://members.home.nl/mloman/hitmanpro243.exe

This is a very handy anti spyware program. It's already very popular in the netherlands (it's developer is dutch). It's a shell around a couple of programs like spybot, cwshredder, ewido micro, ad aware and alot of others. You can completely customise the programs you want to run. I recommend customising everything because it might do some stuff you don't want. And if you press start it completely does everything for you even accept the license agreements if you want. The only disadvantage is that it takes alot of time to run because it runs alot of seperate anti spyware/virus software.

*Regcleaner*
http://www.worldstart.com/weekly-download/programs/regcleaner.exe

regcleaner is a very small registry program. You can clean up your computers registry alot with this and edit the programs that load on start. 

*Editpad lite*
http://download.jgsoft.com/editpad/SetupEditPadLite.exe

editpad lite is a replacement for the standard .txt editing program in windows notepad. It practically the same for some extra's and it looks a litte different. It has tabs, you can redo and undo as many time as you like, you can edit html much better in it and it can open much larger files than notepad. There's alot more but those are the most important. 

*Nlite*
http://nuhi.olmik.net/new/nlite1.0fi.exe

Nlite is a program with which you can edit your windows xp cd. You can add service packs and hotfixes. integrate some usefull programs and remove alot of windows crap you don't want or need. You can also edit alot of options you usually have to do after you installed windows. This saves alot of time if you reinstall your windows especially when you need to do it on several computers. 
Here you can find the updatepacks and other programs to integrate into your windows cd:
http://www.ryanvm.net/msfn/updatepack.html


----------



## pcmagic

Some of those links need updating


----------



## sourov

thanks man cool softwares


----------



## Apathetic

Could someone find a converter for me.  I need to convert itunes music to .mp3 for my PSP.  Please free and legit, like the thread says.


----------



## soccerdude

Also comodo personal firewall.  It is an amazing firewall.  It is almost the same thing as zonealarm pro but with a different interface and also free.  The only thing you need to do is when you download the program from their site, you have to give them your email address like this they send you the lifetime serial # or else you will have the 30 day trial.  Here is the link: 

http://www.personalfirewall.comodo.com/


----------



## yoldemir

How a useful topic this is..Thank u all very much


----------



## Artoonie

Sorry if this has been mentioned before, but it would be really helpful if you could highlight/bold recommended/best choices for each set.

Quick 'n Easy FTP Server has moved to http://www.pablosoftwaresolutions.com/html/quick__n_easy_ftp_server.html
"mifiles" link doesnt work, try http://www.simdata.com.au/products/miFiles/miFiles.htm instead


----------



## Lamilia

Thanks for all the links guys. I've tried to post some sites here but I always find out you guys already have them this is a very good list. I think I finally got one though. http://www.crystalxp.net/bricopack/en.htm It is like windowblinds.


----------



## softhelper

nice list... i found it very helpfull...


----------



## Shane

soccerdude said:


> Also comodo personal firewall.  It is an amazing firewall.  It is almost the same thing as zonealarm pro but with a different interface and also free.  The only thing you need to do is when you download the program from their site, you have to give them your email address like this they send you the lifetime serial # or else you will have the 30 day trial.  Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.personalfirewall.comodo.com/



Thanks for telling us about this.

I got my serial and im now using this firewall.
Its been great so far.


----------



## Apathetic

Last.fm
Great music site and nice radio to boot.  Very fun to find new bands you like.


----------



## acxe

*Microsoft Office Publisher*

Where can i get Microsoft Office Publisher from???


----------



## Bobo

acxe said:


> Where can i get Microsoft Office Publisher from???


A store


----------



## Shane

Bobo said:


> A store



Lol


----------



## Duffman656

Good list but you should include "Burning Devices and Media players"


----------



## Lamilia

http://www.cdburnerxp.se/download.php
burning program great for burning linux CDs and such. I'll find more for you later duffman.


----------



## Tayl

How about also adding 'Operating Systems'? The amount of Linux distros I have used, and that are out there, it would make a tidey list .


----------



## Lamilia

http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/ Thats all you need to find the right linux distro for you.


----------



## Tayl

Half of those distro's I haven't even heard of, and I'm quite the Linux fan (Distro's being Gentoo, Debian and Ubuntu that I have tried). I swear a new one crops up each week :\.


----------



## circledancer

You can download the windows media player 11 beta 2  here, I have the first beta, I like it!
http://www.filehippo.com/download_windows_media_player/
Also there is a nice new site that allows you to make custom playlists and combines it with tagging and sharing, very cool!
http://www.finetune.com/
enjoy


----------



## Thee Ox

Yes, I thought it was great.
Thanks for putting all that time and effort into organizing the list.

Thee


----------



## JuggaloKillaz

you forgot a virus protection called Kaspersky.  i think thats how you spell it.


----------



## Lamilia

I need a video capture program for games kind of like fraps only it doesnt record 30 second bits of the game. I cant find any with google.


----------



## tlarkin

VLC:  http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

Foobar:  http://www.foobar2000.org/

open source and free, and they play just about every freaking format.  The GUIs do lack a bit, but solid and take up little resources.


----------



## Shane

Again for you guys...Full commercial download, worth £35

Paragon Partition Manager 2005

http://www.computeractive.co.uk/vnunet/downloads/2167398/paragon-partition-manager-2005

Again no spam here...Compleatly legitimate compliments of Computer active.


----------



## ShBm

I prefer Foxit PDF reader to Acrobat.

I know this is a long shot, but is there any freeware similar to Flash?


----------



## PC Hobbyist

Nevakonaza said:


> Again for you guys...Full commercial download, worth £35
> 
> Paragon Partition Manager 2005
> 
> http://www.computeractive.co.uk/vnunet/downloads/2167398/paragon-partition-manager-2005
> 
> Again no spam here...Compleatly legitimate compliments of Computer active.




Hey thanks. I downloaded it and also got my registration number from them by email. I haven't installed it, but it seems legit so far.


----------



## Shane

Np,

They ususaly give something away every month.


----------



## maroon1

Free Download Manager

avast! home edition (free antivirus)

CCleaner


----------



## gamerman4

*Updated List*

could someone update the first post?

*Audio Tools and Media Players:*
DB PowerAmp - www.dbpoweramp.com/
Audacity - http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
Winamp - http://www.winamp.com/
foobar2999 - http://www.foobar2000.org/
VLC - http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

*Network Tools:*
Ethereal Protocol Analyzer - http://www.ethereal.com/
RealVNC - http://www.realvnc.com/
TightVNC - http://www.tightvnc.org/
NetMeter - http://readerror.gmxhome.de/
NetProfiles - http://netprofiles.danielmilner.com/
NMap - http://www.insecure.org/nmap/
Ntop - http://www.ntop.org
PingPlotter - http://www.pingplotter.com
PuTTY - http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty
RAS Graph & Stats - http://forum.flashfxp.com/showthread...&threadid=2400
UltraVNC - http://ultravnc.sourceforge.net/
WinSCP - http://www.winscp.com/
CMDTime NTP Utility - http://www.softshape.com/download/

*Anti-Virus:*
AntiVir - http://www.free-av.com/
Avast - http://www.avast.com/i_idt_1018.html
AVG - http://www.grisoft.com/

*Anti Spyware:*
Ad-aware - http://www.lavasoft.de/software/adaware/
Bazooka - http://www.kephyr.com/spywarescanner/index.html
SpyBot Search & Destroy - http://spybot.safer-networking.de/
SpywareBlaster - http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html
SpywareGuard – (free online site) http://spywareguard.com/
Hitman Pro - http://members.home.nl/mloman/hitmanpro243.exe
*
Defrag Software:*
DIRMS & Buzzsaw - http://www.dirms.com/
OpenVMS - http://www.execsoft.com/freeware/freeware.asp
*
Compression Tools:*
ZipCentral - http://www.webmasterfree.com/zipcentral.html
WinRAR - www.rarlab.com
7-zip - www.7-zip.org
*
File repair and recovery:*
PC Inspector File Recovery - http://www.pcinspector.de/file_recovery/UK/welcome.htm

*FTP Clients:*
Filezilla! - http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla
SmartFTP - http://www.smartftp.com/

*FTP Servers:*
FileZilla - http://filezilla.sourceforge.net/
Golden FTP Server - http://www.goldenftpserver.com
GuildFTPD - http://www.totalshareware.com/asp/de...plication=8334
Quick 'n Easy FTP Server - http://www.pablosoftwaresolutions.com/html/quick__n_easy_ftp_server.html
SlimFTPd - http://www.whitsoftdev.com/slimftpd
WarFTPD - http://www.jgaa.com/

*Firewalls:*
Sygate Personal Firewall - http://www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Firewall/Sygate-Personal-Firewall-Free.shtml
Zonealarm - http://www.zonelabs.com/
Comodo - http://www.personalfirewall.comodo.com/

*Office Apps:*
602PC Suite free edition - http://www.software602.com/products/pcs/download.html
AbiWord - http://www.abiword.com/
OpenOffice.org - http://www.openoffice.org/
Easyoffice - http://www.e-press.com/ 
PDF Creator-http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/ 
Foxit PDF Reader - http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/rd_intro.php

*Partition Managers:*
Partition Resizer - http://zeleps.com/
Ranish Partition Manager - http://www.ranish.com/part/
TestDisk - http://www.cgsecurity.org/index.html?testdisk.html

*Pop-up Blockers:*
Google Toolbar - http://www.google.com/
NoAds - http://www.southbaypc.com/NoAds/
PopUp Stopper - http://www.panicware.com/product_psfree.html
Privoxy - http://www.privoxy.org/
Proxomitron - http://www.proxomitron.info/

*System Information and Utilities:*
CPU-Z - http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php
Everest - http://www.lavalys.com/products/over...ng=en&pageid=1
Gkrellm - http://bill.nalens.com/
Motherboard monitor - http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=311
Sysmetrix - http://www.xymantix.com
WCPUID - http://hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA002.../download.html
HijackThis! - www.spychecker.com/program/hijackthis.html
SpeedFan- http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php
Startup Manager - http://www.mlin.net/StartupCPL.shtml
PC Wizard 2005 - http://www.cpuid.org/pcwizard.php
Memtest-86 - http://www.memtest86.com
CCleaner - http://www.ccleaner.com
Registry Cleaner - http://www.worldstart.com/weekly-download/programs/regcleaner.exe
Nlite (modify WinXP/2000 install CD) - http://nuhi.olmik.net/new/nlite1.0fi.exe

*Web browsers:*
Firefox - http://www.getfirefox.com
Opera – www.opera.com
K-Meleon - http://kmeleon.sourceforge.net/
Mozilla - http://www.mozilla.org/
Netscape - http://channels.netscape.com/ns/browsers/default.jsp
*
Graphics Utilities:*
IrfanView - www.irfanview.com/
Paint Replacement - http://www.eecs.wsu.edu/paint.net/ 
Gimp (free photoshop alternative) www.gimp.org/ 
ImageForge - http://www.cursorarts.com/ca_imffw.html
Brush Strokes - http://www.pabird.supanet.com/~pabird/freesoftware/brushstrokes/
Pixia - http://park18.wakwak.com/~pixia/
ArtRage - http://www.ambientdesign.com/artrage.html
*
General Utilities And Other Applications:*
AppRocket - http://www.candylabs.com/approcket/
Celestia - http://www.shatters.net/celestia
Cygwin - http://www.cygwin.com
Dirkey - http://www.protonfx.com/dirkey/
EditPad Lite - http://www.editpadpro.com/editpadlite.html
HTTrack - http://www.httrack.com/
Inno Setup - http://www.jrsoftware.org/isinfo.php
MWSnap - http://www.mirekw.com/winfreeware/mwsnap.html
NetTime - http://nettime.sourceforge.net
Nullsoft Installer - http://www.nullsoft.com/free/nsis
png2ico - http://winterdrache.de/freeware/png2ico
Stickies - http://finiteloop.org/~btaylor/software/stickies/
Vim - http://vim.sourceforge.net
Wallpaper Changer - http://www.kanasolution.cjb.net/
FlyakiteOSX (make XP loo like Mac) - http://osx.portraitofakite.com/
Image Burner - http://www.softpedia.com/get/CD-DVD-Tools/Data-CD-DVD-Burning/BURNISO.shtml
MediaPortal (Windows Media Center replacement) - http://www.team-mediaportal.com/
Free Download Manager - http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/download.htm


----------



## cdanik

VERY useful list! I am using a few things from this list


----------



## PC Hobbyist

Here is a handy tiny little program called "Picky Basket".
It basically incorporates itself into your right-click menu and allows you to "drop" selected files into the basket (it basically means it remembers all of their directory paths).

You can go through a bunch of folders and drop things into the basket. Then, you go to whatever folder you want and either copy or move all the files from the basket into the folder you are in.

I find it handy if for example you have different files spread all over the place and you want to use them all for some project. Well add them all to your basket and then copy them into a certain folder at once for ease of access later. 

You can also choose to copy the directory paths from selected files into the clipboard. Then, you can paste them into - say - Notepad.  That is handy for example with music files when you want to list those directories in notepad to then create an m3u list (playlist) from that text file (i.e. don't save as .txt but as .m3u)

Ok, enough rambling already.... here is the link
http://www.conceptworld.com/piky/piky_features.asp

enjoy.


----------



## El_Zilcho

Which is most like Adobe Photoshop/ most user-friendly? Does Gimp have similar tools? Sorry that I don't have any links, but thanks everyone!


----------



## tlarkin

El_Zilcho said:


> Which is most like Adobe Photoshop/ most user-friendly? Does Gimp have similar tools? Sorry that I don't have any links, but thanks everyone!



http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## jimmymac

the following link covers some of the best available freeware around

http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm


----------



## PC Hobbyist

Alternative to windows xp explorer

http://www.explorerxp.com/

ImageGrabber II.NET
I found a great freeware program to create a single "contact sheet" style .jpg image from a video.  Here is a sample image of what the result looks like: http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c22/whiztech-htm/img-video-timeline01.jpg
Download program via rapidshare link.
http://rapidshare.com/files/12120410/Image_Grabber_II_NET.zip.html


----------



## sanan

irsmart said:


> Hey, can anyone find anything SIMILAR to microsoft access. I have powerpoint in openoffice.org, but I cannot find anything even slightyl similar to Access for free.



check the same place..it's updated now...it's called "database"


----------



## tlarkin

you may want to add nmapFE for those who want a gui based version


----------



## sanan

any one know a free font creator?


----------



## lee101

FreeMind - http://freemind.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
Is a really good piece of brainstorming software that I use, hopefully others will find it useful!


----------



## henryjsaunders

Thanks that had some stuff in there!


----------



## /_\MECCA/_\

*Older Versions of Programs......*

If anyone needs Older Versions of programs try www.OldVersion.com. They might not have every single Program in the world but they got the popular software....and it's all FREE!!!!


----------



## Camper

http://portableapps.com/
A program for lunching programs from a usb drive such as Firefox, Thunderbird, and OpenOffice . It also help me organized my files.


----------



## Laptop

S Doherty worked had to find that list and useful for some people. The list that red oinoin has listed is needed for most people. am i right?

I would appreciate if someone add a list that gives different type of skin that could apply for windows xp. The xp has got only 3 scheme - blue, oliver green and silver.


----------



## Ricardo777

*eMule*

This is a P2P (Or something like that  ...) Software/Program. It is Great  !!!  The Best that I have seen of P2P software. Here is the links (Two links. One for the Main site (I think...) and another for the Official site (I think...).):

1. eMule.com
2. eMule-Project.com

*Enjoy*  !


----------



## wizle

I use PAINT alot   but ur link is bad    can we get a refresh on that one   please


----------



## wizle

red onion said:


> Easyoffice-http://www.e-press.com/
> 
> System Information-http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html
> Graphics Viewing-www.irfanview.com/
> Paint Replacement-http://www.eecs.wsu.edu/paint.net/
> Photoshop Replacement-www.gimp.org/
> PDF Creator-http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/
> Firewall-http://smb.sygate.com/products/spf_standard.htm
> File Zipper-www.zipgenius.it/
> CD Ripper/Music Format Converter-www.dbpoweramp.com/
> Wallpaper Changer-http://www.kanasolution.cjb.net/
> MP3 Player-http://quinnware.com/



Sorry   this is the one I was referring to


----------



## NJNETSFAN

Many all of these are great...and freeware is always a +!!!


----------



## JamesBart

Cheers. even comes in handy for me!


----------



## Irishwhistle

Some great Open Source 3D animation software is Blender 3D it's kind of tricky to learn but it is professional level. It's multi-platform to.

~Jordan


----------



## mrpiddly

*Game engines*
sauerbraten- http://sauerbraten.org/
Dim 3, mac only- http://www.klinksoftware.com/
Irrlich engine- http://irrlicht.sourceforge.net/index.html

*Other*
Terragen- http://www.planetside.co.uk/terragen/
Newton Dynamics- http://www.newtondynamics.com/
Snjor, mac only- http://snow.ninjakitten.us/
Hugin- http://hugin.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Irishwhistle

Sesam Media Center is a great free customizable Media Center. It is available for download here: http://www.sesamtv.com/index_en.htm

~Jordan


----------



## evlogiaandchari

*M4A Audio Converter-*

I've been dying to find a decently versital audio converter. One that works amongst m4a files even. Does anyone know of freeware in that sort?


----------



## sourov

Yea sorted very helpful


----------



## ronaldo9

many many haven't heard before.


----------



## PC Hobbyist

*Freeware to work with Subtitles in videos*

I actually posted in a different section, but since the programs are all freeware, I figured I would include it here as well (for the freeware lovers).

See my post: http://www.computerforum.com/85160-create-use-embed-subtitles-into-video.html#post662700

It has nice free programs if you need to work with, edit, create or embed subtitles.


----------



## enshei

Is zonealarm any good for a free firewall? I've been using it and havent really found much feedback


----------



## Pizza_Boy

the best tool i use to clean my desktop is ccleaner,
it's so good because it scans for junks and fixes your registry
you can also save back up!


----------



## mrpiddly

evlogiaandchari said:


> I've been dying to find a decently versital audio converter. One that works amongst m4a files even. Does anyone know of freeware in that sort?




Try switch for audio, it works with almost every common audio format, i was even able to extract the music from a 20 year old game. It should run on many operating systems but i have only tested the mac and windows versions. 

http://www.nch.com.au/switch/plus.html



If you want video, i found some tools but they are all shareware and have restictions.


----------



## PC Hobbyist

*Video Player and Subtitle Editor from URUSoft*

These are handy freeware progs. Especially the Subtitle Workshop program for those needing to work on subtitles.
http://www.urusoft.net/products.php?lang=1


----------



## PC Hobbyist

*Basic Portable Calendar*

I found a free basic calendar with your all around basic solid features. Since it is a portable stand-alone app, you can always have your calendar with you on your usb thumb drive.
Has several basic pros and IMHO two big cons:
1. cannot print (you have to export to html and then print that).
2. cannot import calendars from other applications.

But it still might come in handy.

http://freenet-homepage.de/ukrebs/


----------



## blue_mix

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PC Hobbyist

*Freeware to create drive image - to backup your PC*

Here are the links:
DrvImager 2.2
or
DrvImager 2.1


And here is some info on the program from one of the links above:

_Unlike typical backup programs that copy files, DrvImagerXP makes backups (image files) of NTFS and FAT32 drive partition structures (as well as floppy disks), for the Windows 2000/XP operating systems, by copying, byte-for-byte, the drive partition sectors. And when not using file compression, can do this very quickly, much faster than copying files.

You'll never have to install your operating system again! You can install it, make all your option changes and get it just right, then use DrvImagerXP to create a partition image that you could name "Fresh Install". If you need to go back to a brand new fresh installation of your operating system, you can restore the partition using the "Fresh Install" image in just a few minutes.

_
_You can make partition images of different operating systems and swap them in and out at will!_
_Save floppy disk images for faster copying, or for archives._
_Save the image file as multiple zipped files._
_Span an image file over multiple CDs/DVDs._
_
Though not as powerful and flexible as "Drive Image" or "Ghost" drive imaging programs, the simplicity, yet powerful capabilities of DrvImagerXP make it the favorite choice for many.

DrvImagerXP is freeware! Pass it around! Give it to your friends! _


----------



## Violent 777

thx very helpful nice list


----------



## Apathetic

http://www.rainlendar.net/cms/index.php
Rainlender, a nice calendar program.


----------



## mrpiddly

Probably has already been posted but the maya Personal learning edition is very nice. While it cant simulate cloth, fur, hair, liquid, or many other physics like the ones found in the ultimate version and it is missing some tools from the complete version, it also is free. There are some limits like when doing a render, there will be a MAYA PERSONAL LEARNING EDITION watermark in the background. All you have to do is fill out this form thing about why you want to use the PLE.


http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/index?siteID=123112&id=7639525


----------



## Shane

mrpiddly said:


> Probably has already been posted but the maya Personal learning edition is very nice. While it cant simulate cloth, fur, hair, liquid, or many other physics like the ones found in the ultimate version and it is missing some tools from the complete version, it also is free. There are some limits like when doing a render, there will be a MAYA PERSONAL LEARNING EDITION watermark in the background. All you have to do is fill out this form thing about why you want to use the PLE.
> 
> 
> http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/index?siteID=123112&id=7639525



that looks quite good for free...but have you seen the amount of personaly information they want from you to just download it 

i mean it doesnt realy matter because alot of people just lie on there anyway and give false names and addresses etc

but its still annoying when they want to much personal information.


----------



## Kilauea

That's a very nice list... Its a bit long to look at all the pages to see and to be sure no one posted a link to this... But then again it is weird that no one did... Anyhow, here is an *antivirus * which I found to be better than AVG or any other I've used: AVS (Active Virus Shield). Back when I used AVG, I had a problem with a virus and AVS cleaned it for me, ever since I made the switch and now its been almost a year (I think) and I can say that I have no complaints. Sure enough it is made by Kasperky which is very well reputable, maybe a reason why its not so popular is because it is sponsored by AOL, but I have never had anything to do with them, except the little AOL next to the name. 

Well, AVS is no longer offered 

Anyway, other than that, there is always Housecall's online scan from Trendmicro.


----------



## the_painter

http://www.eclipse.org/
Really great. My favorite for Java programming


----------



## diroga

it would be nice if some one would go through all the posts and consolidate all the links into one post.


----------



## hells3000

*well*



diroga said:


> it would be nice if some one would go through all the posts and consolidate all the links into one post.


Thanks for volunteering =D


----------



## Punk

hells3000 said:


> Thanks for volunteering =D


haha and thanks for you helping him 

(no no I don't want to help nooooo)


----------



## hells3000

I insist! You should help the helpers =D


----------



## Shane

Advanced WindowsCare V2 Personal

its realy good


----------



## f.i.t.h

System Information for Windows SIW
Foxit PDF Reader FOXIT
CleanUp for Windows


----------



## emanatlarge

Has any one ever use www.stevengould.org to clean your PC of "clutter" ?
Can anyone recommend the best program to clean or  delete temporary files from your system please. thanks.


----------



## Vipernitrox

check out crap cleaner


----------



## Rusty_Sword

My new freeware website is online now.
Visit anytime you the chance

www.free-softwares.org


----------



## tremmor

1st time i followed up with this one. 
Nice in deed.........


----------



## Mr.AyMaN

very useful really 

thanks


----------



## GameMaster

Rusty_Sword said:


> My new freeware website is online now.
> Visit anytime you the chance
> 
> www.free-softwares.org



Lol it would be great if it works with IE...But unfortunately, I can not open your web- site and I have 7.0


----------



## TFT

Nice background


----------



## GameMaster

Man, all I see is the background!!!Some Olive-green background with some stripes, and nothing else...


----------



## repo485

pcworld.com is a great place for freeware and drivers and any kind of free download


----------



## patrickv

*CUSTOMIZATION*
make your windowsXp like ubuntu :
SUPER TURBO TANGO PATCHER
HUMAN THEME


----------



## AlterMan

Movienizer - a powerful movie organizer. Really fun to use, if you like movies.


----------



## the_painter

RivaTuner


----------



## theboy

Any other data recovery software besides PC inspector, that is already listed?

PC inspector is great but the problem is, I have to tell what type of file I want to recover.

any ideas?


----------



## Vipernitrox

active undelete


----------



## Kornowski

Ubuntu


----------



## Vipernitrox

Google Hacks
http://code.google.com/p/googlehacks/
really really nice program to download pretty much anything you like through the google search engine.


----------



## newguy5

is there any software like acid pro that is free?  something to mix sound with and have different tracks on top of each other?


----------



## tlarkin

newguy5 said:


> is there any software like acid pro that is free?  something to mix sound with and have different tracks on top of each other?



Like fruity loops?

Google it


----------



## diroga

the first couple of pages are good but after that kinda weans out. list should be summed and turned into a sticky. or make a url data base and app names and catagories.


----------



## newguy5

tlarkin said:


> Google it



why?  this is the freeware list.  figured someone knew the answer...


----------



## Burgerbob

newguy5 said:


> is there any software like acid pro that is free?  something to mix sound with and have different tracks on top of each other?



Audacity is the best program out there for that for free, IMO.


----------



## tlarkin

Burgerbob said:


> Audacity is the best program out there for that for free, IMO.



Audacity is for recording audio, not so much of looping sounds and tracks


----------



## tlarkin

newguy5 said:


> why?  this is the freeware list.  figured someone knew the answer...



Maybe I didn't have time to google it for you

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...al&hs=cgD&q=fruity+loops+freeware&btnG=Search


----------



## KRH

Great job..keep it up. but u have missed couple of categories...

like firewalls & security, File sharing, Desktop, Audio & video etc.

if u include this ..it would be complete list


----------



## morris14cc

don't know if its been mentioned but
http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/


----------



## cohen

Recover Software i have which people can use.

Recover my files application.

No need for any installation.

Download from Here


----------



## concorde

If you choose to install a Linux distro on your computer, you will usually get an office suite (usually OpenOffice, which is 99% compatible and 100% capable), a plethora of media apps such as Amarok, K3b CD/DVD utility, and on and on, plus equivalents to Windows' miniapps, such as KolourPaint for MSPaint replacement, Calculator, Dictionary, blah blah blah...and then a truckload of admin apps AND development tools. However, you can install everything or install just the bare minimum, up to you. And, you can add and remove later if you want. 

If you do install a Linux distro such as Fedora Core 8 or Ubuntu, have at least 512MB ram, a 20GB (who has these anymore???) to however big your hard drive is, a Pentium III or better (aim for a P4) and the usual bare minimum DVD ROM drive. These are bare minimums, I would aim for higher. I have a 2GHz AMD Athlon 64 X2 cpu, 2 GB RAM, 200GB hard drive, and a DVDRW drive, and this thing is a speed demon! I only bought it for less than $650 (w/o monitor)


----------



## cohen

Free ware computer tricks are on my website - www.cohens-site.tk


----------



## Verrona

S_Doherty said:


> Has anyone found this useful?



I have found this useful. Under FTP - you could add FTP surfer. It's a free and small application, website -> click here.


----------



## cohen

morris14cc said:


> don't know if its been mentioned but
> http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/



i have seen it. Thinks it's good.


----------



## patrickv

For anyone that likes making their home pc as a webserver, WAMP works, but there's a small issue to it.
usually to access your site locally, you go on http://localhost , but on Vista it does not work, you have to type the IP instead


----------



## cohen

*Freeware PDF List*

Hey Guys,

PDF List of ones included in this thread as well as others.

PDF File


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> Ubuntu


 
+1


----------



## TFT

Steganos Safe https://www.steganos.com/us/products/home-office/safe-one/overview/

Creates a virtual encrypted drive of whatever size you want and pop your sensitive files in there. When closed it's invisible to the user.

I use the paid for version with unlimited size.


----------



## alexyu

i dont know if someone mentioned it, i'm too lazy too look, but kantaris is a very good video/audio player


----------



## kecemot

*Driver Sweeper*






Driver Sweeper is a fast tool to remove driver leftovers from your system. It's very important to remove your drivers on a proper way, because driver leftovers can cause problems like stability and startup problems. You can use it if you want to update/remove drivers from your system.

DOWNLOAD


----------



## thornow

You should add Audacity.


----------



## Apathetic

Does anyone have good file lock program?


----------



## cohen

Apathetic said:


> Does anyone have good file lock program?



Folder Lock....???

Click Here to download.


----------



## Apathetic

Forgot to ask, a program to rip dvds onto computers as backups?


----------



## cohen

Apathetic said:


> Forgot to ask, a program to rip dvds onto computers as backups?



Do a google search  - Free DVD ripper.


----------



## TFT

Apathetic said:


> Does anyone have good file lock program?



Try this, creates an encrypted drive folder http://www.computerforum.com/6960-freeware-list-19.html#post991949


----------



## PCC_Australia

I had a user on my forums post a good freeware list for Linux users sometime ago, its quite extensive and has just about every utility needed.

Here's the link buddy: http://www.pccredibility.com.au/forum/showthread.php?p=131#post131


----------



## kecemot

cohen said:


> Do a google search  - Free DVD ripper.



this one works for me : http://www.freewarezoom.com/archives/free-dvd-ripper


----------



## cohen

kecemot said:


> this one works for me : http://www.freewarezoom.com/archives/free-dvd-ripper



That is it.


----------



## Tuffie

S_Doherty said:


> Web browsers:
> Firefox - http://www.getfirefox.com
> Opera – www.opera.com
> K-Meleon - http://kmeleon.sourceforge.net/
> Mozilla - http://www.mozilla.org/
> Netscape - http://channels.netscape.com/ns/browsers/default.jsp




I don't endorse it but: 



		Code:
	

Safari http://www.apple.com/safari/


Also, why is there Firefox and Mozilla? Mozilla is the company that made Firefox


----------



## Kesava

Tuffie said:


> Also, why is there Firefox and Mozilla? Mozilla is the company that made Firefox



no mozilla is a browser too. separate to firefox...
still made by mozilla... just called mozilla haha
that makes sense


----------



## CMF175

does anyone have a media player to play regeion 1 dvds i downloaded a few  they suck


----------



## grk77536

*Ok*

I need a fan speed monitoring software program..u know the ones where you can monitor and increase fan speeds for cpu fan and graphics fans.
THANKS


----------



## G25r8cer

Rivatuner or Speedfan for Graphics fans!!


----------



## tlarkin

Mozilla is an open source project not a company.  Firefox is based on that open source project.


----------



## GameMaster

I liked the Netscape Navigator better hahaaa...roflmao


----------



## voyagerfan99

GameMaster said:


> I liked the Netscape Navigator better hahaaa...roflmao



I used that for years. Then I found firefox and changed loyalties!

For Star Trek fans, I'd like to recommend the Lcars47 screen saver. It looks even better when you dual-monitor with it!

It can be found here:
http://www.mewho.com


----------



## GameMaster

Sounds like a spam...


----------



## G25r8cer

Just came across this cool music/sound editor. It is comparable to Cool Edit pro or Audacity. 

http://www.download.com/Cool-Music-RecordEdit-Station/3000-2141_4-10853413.html


----------



## jrmelb

*Firewalls*

I have been using and impressed with PC Tools firewall plus.


Another freeware firewall is Comodo firewall but I find it 2 difficult 2 use.


----------



## sg1

Don't know If this ones been mentioned yet(I had a quick scan through thread)





*Doesn't work with Vista though!!!!* 

But this file conveter does though   :-


----------



## G25r8cer

Rainmeter and Rainlender

http://www.ipi.fi/~rainy/legacy.html


----------



## italianbull

does any body know any thing for game maker 7 pro


----------



## NaughtyMonkey

Just like to point out there your link to Everst is dead. lol. I thought everest wasn't free anymore. Unless you get the old free version off of download.com or am I miss informed?


----------



## TechedOut

I can't believe you forgot Download.com! Also, you could add SycloSoft under browsers because they have a browser.

That's a great list. Keep the freeware coming. I love it!


----------



## netrick

SyncToy is a good program to backup documents, pictures, etc. 

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=c26efa36-98e0-4ee9-a7c5-98d0592d8c52&DisplayLang=en#


----------



## PsychoRobot

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx
 a task manager on steroids!!!
http://www.runtime.org/data-recovery-downloads.htm  (driveimagexml)
 i got a few more but am kind of new to the pc world(9 months) and don't know if this are 100% clean,does runtime make good products?
read the whole list ,got a couple more to add but got to get up in 4 hours to go to work.
thanks this is the best list i have found


----------



## propcforum

Thanks


----------



## magichater

Cheers!


----------



## ComputerGeek888

....


----------



## jashsayani

See new freeware Cryptographer by Jashsoft Corp.

http://www.download.com/Jashsoft-Cryptographer/3000-2092_4-10835752.html?tag=mncol&cdlPid=10835753


----------



## voyagerfan99

Crystalxp.net has lots of free add-ons and themes.

http://www.crystalxp.net


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

when is the last time these been upraded? i'm interested in everest but the link isn't working. is it still free or is it now a trail version?


----------



## voyagerfan99

WhiteFireDragon said:


> when is the last time these been upraded? i'm interested in everest but the link isn't working. is it still free or is it now a trail version?



They discontinued the free version, but you can get the final version here:

http://majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## Hugh9191

On one of the first pages someone was asking for a free utility for recovering files PCI File recovery is good.

http://www.pcinspector.de/Sites/file_recovery/info.htm?language=1

and I found some good free encryption software called TrueCrypt which can encrypt your whlole HDD and ask you for a password when you start windows.

http://www.truecrypt.org/


----------



## Aastii

http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php - Temperature readings and fan speed control, helps lots with cooling problems and isolating hardware malfunctions caused by excessive heat


----------



## luckybananabread

*useful freeware*

See useful freeware 3DP Chip by 3DP

System Information and monitoring:
http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/3DP-Chip.shtml


----------



## gem3

include it: 
www.freewareupdater.com

its a collection of freeware where I got my own utilities.
cool!


----------



## bossie

not quite


----------



## bengal85

To some one that was wondering about these kinds of products but did not know what to look for or where to look this would be a great resource for them to use. but to the people that are on computers everyday it does not really help 

But overall I give you major props for putting a list like this together it must have took alot of work


----------



## greetings

That's helpful sites 

i found this is good

thanx


----------



## wardhanster

although it doesnot fit in these srction i feal like adding this one 
SHAREWARE: GAME MAKING

www.gamemaker.nl


----------



## Focus

For those who have lots of movies on dvds or any other media and want to organize all this stuff - a great cataloger called Movienizer. It can easily download all information about a movie from the Internet, has a build-in player to watch movies, a loan manager to keep track of borrowed dvds and specify where every movie can be found. It's an unreplaceable tool when you have a lot of movies, and it's freeware.


----------



## mr silver

I am a noob i only knew some of the stuff existed an only halpf of what it does


----------



## brunos

FreeSoftware4u.eu
The Best Free and Open Source Software.
The Most Effective and Useful Freeware Programs.


----------



## M0LD0V4N

Sandboxie: Introducing Sandboxie: Sandboxie runs your programs in an isolated space which prevents them from making permanent changes to other programs and data in your computer.

Benefits of the Isolated Sandbox


Secure Web Browsing: Running your Web browser under the protection of Sandboxie means that all malicious software downloaded by the browser is trapped in the sandbox and can be discarded trivially.
Enhanced Privacy: Browsing history, cookies, and cached temporary files collected while Web browsing stay in the sandbox and don't leak into Windows.
Secure E-mail: Viruses and other malicious software that might be hiding in your email can't break out of the sandbox and can't infect your real system.
Windows Stays Lean: Prevent wear-and-tear in Windows by installing software into an isolated sandbox.
*I guess, this might contribute to the Freeware list.*


----------



## bengal85

S_Doherty said:


> Has anyone found this useful?



its useful but  Definitely  not complete I use threatfire virus protection its one of the best out there and its freeware.


----------



## kalboy

Dunedain said:


> Why not just download it from the microsoft site?


its not free


----------



## siagon kick

definitely, useful. But can you tell me what is .scb file. I've no idea what it is and how to open. okay i'll explain in detail. From one company i have received .scb file which actually is a reference book or may be article for the project that i'm working for. But i don't know how to use this. Can you help me in this regard?


----------



## Comput3rG33k

My favorite network tool:

Wireshark http://www.wireshark.org/


----------



## ToXiiC

Why dont you add chuby ducky i think its called for FTP Server its for Macs.


----------



## era.80s

free and Portable Application are so plenty anda very usefull, give it a try!


----------



## ComputerHazard

Ok seeing as this thread has 25 pages i didnt want to go through it all but here is a program that will play 99% of all file formats including broken files and incomplete files so long as your not downloading them at the time! 

http://download.cnet.com/GOM-Media-Player/3000-13632_4-10551786.html


----------



## keevitaja

*New image browser for WYSIWYG editors*

Hello,

i wrote new image browser for the CKEditor which doesn't have free image browser anymore. If you are interested please check http://keevitaja.com/?page_id=47


----------



## Flaring Afro

Objectdock should be added. Great software.

http://www.stardock.com/products/objectdock/


----------



## pieboi

for some image programs try
gimp
gimpshop
paint.net
oh and google chrome is a good fast, light browser


----------



## russb

Well done that man,very useful post thank you.


----------



## pieboi

video editing software
wax 2.0
winmorph
here is an example of those 2 programs working in unison...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-XQhs4DGAY
and another
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmM2zJ00lwc


----------



## wildbill

Virus, malware, and spyware 

Users running Windows ONLY!!

http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/?mkt=en-us


----------



## Porchia Watson

*Re:*

I see an application for Mac Recovery having 127 file formats i was wounder on watching these file formats.The software is a Mac Data Recovery application called Stellar Phoenix Mac Recovery software which can recover deleted or corrupted data from HFS,HFS+,HFXS,FAT & HFS wrapper Apple OS file systems and supports Snow Leopard version of Apple Mac machine.

http://www.macintosh-data-recovery.com/


----------



## a7xnck

or u can just chekc filehippo.com

pretty sure its all freeware witha fee nots


----------



## skiverus

For me it is very useful now that i'm making a Windows Post Installation, Thanks!


----------



## joebob1235

BumpTop- its a really fun program to mess with it. It takes your desktop and makes the display into like a desk. all the shortcuts are like paper and you can throw them around for fun and its like replacing the wallpaper... only everythings 3d http://download.cnet.com/BumpTop/3000-2072_4-10912219.html?tag=mncol

Pandora Recovery - recovers files http://download.cnet.com/Pandora-Recovery/3000-2094_4-10694796.html?tag=mncol

screenhunter - takes snapshots of the screen, easier to use than the ctrl + prt scr thingy

http://download.cnet.com/1770-20_4-...Name=platform=Windows&filter=platform=Windows

Free Studio manager - best tool ever. it converts practically any video or music files and even converts youtube videos. it can also convert youtube and videos into the ipod format 
http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/free-dvd-video-software.htm


----------



## Paul17041993

WOW what a lot of programs...
thanks everyone, now i now where to look for any programs i need


----------



## jp198780

may i add that Auslogics has a good Registry Cleaner/Defragger and Disk Defragger


----------



## Adward

I would like to suggest a free PowerPoint to video converter. It's called PPT to Video Free which allows you to convert your PowerPoint presentation to video. I think it's quite useful to people who have the similar request like me.

http://www.acoolsoft.com/powerpoint-to-video-overview.html


----------



## Xwardos

thanks man....cool post!


----------



## OverClocker

Great accumulation of information.


----------



## Nafisa

Beautiful list, Im going to save this list for future use. May come in handy when i need it


----------



## tracykuraki

Thanks so much indeed!


----------



## TheCompFailure

Freeware kicks so much ass

"Thank god for freeware"


----------



## bkribbs

i would recommend google chrome for the web browers list. it is a compact browser with a nice look and good features.
Here:

http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=95346


----------



## lubolat

Someone needed media player? Try VLC. Just google it this way. I'm not sure of the link. It plays more formats than any other that I have come across.


----------



## ROFLcopter

CD/DVD Burning software:
CDBurnerXP is a free CD/DVD burning software.http://cdburnerxp.se/

7Zip
Free program that allows you to unzip files.
http://www.7-zip.org/

DBAN
Boot level program that you burn to a DVD. It is a very effective tool used to wipe hard drives. *This software will wipe any hard drive that it can find on the computer that it's running on. Use it wisely*
http://www.dban.org/

Combofix
Anti-virus program that goes deep into your computer. This is a last resort scanner as it goes deep into your system and could potentially cause damage.
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/combofix/how-to-use-combofix

RKILL
A neat little program that you use on an infected computer. This program will stop most known malicious processes to allow you to use an anti-virus to clean up your computer.
http://www.technibble.com/rkill-repair-tool-of-the-week/


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Gizmo at www.arainia.com.
Great features such as image mounting, burning, CD/DVD rip to iso, RAM disks, and more! My favorite program.


----------



## fastdude

Nice  you forgot Safari and Chrome


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Opera is what I use. You can pin tabs, it has a small layout, turbo works great on dialup, and overall just a great browser. Some people don't like it, for some reason.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

XPize is a great XP theme mod that will make your icons look like they should in XP. Like those Win2000 icons. Also adds some Welcome Screens and themes from other versions of  the Windows XP era. xpize.net


----------



## koreyit

*Some of My Fav. Sites*

I love http://www.filehippo.com. 
Some others:
http://www.freewarefiles.com
http://www.softpedia.com
http://download.cnet.com
http://www.majorgeeks.com
http://www.brothersoft.com
http://www.tucows.com


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I use Softpedia a lot.


----------



## hsetima

Thanks a lot. Very handy indeed.....


----------



## bobelinho

Here's another one http://www.fiberdownload.com .


----------



## Urboppi

I have made a few freeware programs. I would like feed back if possible
http://urboppi.weebly.com/downloads.html


----------

